# First supercharged VW 2.5?



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

I thought this was fitting for this section. I have been posting the build thread in the 2.5 section, but I was finally able to start the car for the first time tonight.

I am having some fueling issues, not computer wise, my injectors are being pushed into the manifold and popping out of the fuel rail. I am exploring options for this now. I am thinking adding some notched block to the bottom of the fuel rail and putting retaining clips in. I have a rmr fuel rail and im using C2's flange from there SRI.

If anyone has any thoughts on a better way of fixing the fuel injector problem, I would love to hear it.


Heres the video of the first start.






and the build thread is in my sig if you are interested.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Here is a very rough drawing of what is happening if I wasnt explaining it that well.

The injector is being pushed down from the fuel pressure, (on left) is what it starts as and (on right) is when it gets pushed down and sprays fuel.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

The stock rail and some of the aftermarket rails have the clips that is on the factory stuff. From the drawings it looks like the fuel rail needs to be mounted Lower


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

bonesaw said:


> The stock rail and some of the aftermarket rails have the clips that is on the factory stuff. From the drawings it looks like the fuel rail needs to be mounted Lower


The drawings are no where close to scale. The are just to help describe the problem. 

Thanks for the input. I am looking into, spacers or welding on a second bar under the fuel rail to use spring clips. Something like this,


----------



## apizzaparty (Mar 6, 2011)

this is awesome! big fan of your car :wave:


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

apizzaparty said:


> this is awesome! big fan of your car :wave:


Thanks


The retaining clip bar welded to the bottom of the fuel rail worked. Took it for the first drive today. Video is in my build thread.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

I have another question for the guys that frequent this section and know more about supercharging cars than I do. 

I am getting a intake temp to high CEL. On my 08 rabbit the IAT is read through the MAF and is mounted upstream from the sc. Could it be that the heat from the sc is building up in the intake tube and causing the maf to read hot? The MAF is pretty close to the sc. 

Thoughts on moving the MAF further away to try to fix this, or suggestions on what could be the problem? 

Heres a video of the car running and also shows how close the MAF is.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Dyno results with a 3in pulley (8psi) 
















2.6in pulley will also be tested along with ice in the awic setup.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Nice numbers :thumbup: 

I am assuming your recirculating the bypassed air post maf but pre-throttle body correct? If this is the case, then the air being pushed back into the mid pipe section could be causing a sudden spike in the temperature reading. Normally the intake air temp sensor would be mounted into the runner prior to help adjust the tune for actual intake air temp. 

On the VR6's once you start pushing to the much larger chargers, the air needs to be totally dumped to atmosphere due to the volume of it being recirculated screwing up MAF readings.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Nice numbers :thumbup:
> 
> I am assuming your recirculating the bypassed air post maf but pre-throttle body correct? If this is the case, then the air being pushed back into the mid pipe section could be causing a sudden spike in the temperature reading. Normally the intake air temp sensor would be mounted into the runner prior to help adjust the tune for actual intake air temp.
> 
> On the VR6's once you start pushing to the much larger chargers, the air needs to be totally dumped to atmosphere due to the volume of it being recirculated screwing up MAF readings.



Thanks for the input, I actually had a broken with on the MAF. On this year rabbit the IAT sensor is in the maf. 

I am not running a recirculation valve, only a vacuum actuated bypass post throttle body. It comes on the cobalt charger. I only start making boost if I am past about 60% throttle, so still good mpgs for me.


----------

